# Popping...First attempt



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Ive always loved how these photo's look so I thought Id have a go..Found a really good tutorial on the net, which can be found here:

http://www.photoshopcstutorials.co.uk/html/photoshop_colourise_monochrome.html

Any comments are more than welcome!!
:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I too like this effect, my only comment is that the blue of the sky is really bright and could do with toning down a bit,


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for the link just had a 5 min attempt must play with this more!


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

I like these and have recently been practising too.


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice GT40.

Here are a few of my efforts, albeit not all car related.




























My preferred method is to duplicate the background layer and then desaturate / convert to black & white, then using a layer mask paint the various aspects of the picture which you want to retain in colour. Using this technique allows lots of fine tuning as you can use the vast array of brushes to paint the layer mask, so in some of the photos above I had to zoom in and paint very small elements to ensure I didn't paint bits of the background (I'm a bit anal like this!). If you get it wrong, or mask an area you do not want to mask then you interchange between the black and white colours on the palette to un-mask - so you can play until your heart is content....well almost content the perfectionist in me is never happy.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

LOVE the last 2 Pauly. Well done mate


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Some great shots there - well done! My one attempt:










(Flickr page)


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

NickTB said:


> LOVE the last 2 Pauly. Well done mate


Cheers Nick


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

My attempt


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Some stunning photo's there, Im going to have a look through my albums and see what else I can do, that GT40 is awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Useful link that. Gonna have a play wi that. Thanks.

SPECKS


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work, I did a bit of this a while ago, very addictive when you start with it. 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108865

Maxtor.


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

My attempts...


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Did this one a few years ago:


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

My attempt....less is more!!!


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

Saw all these and thought I'd have a go.







Azalea Madame Galle, quite appropriate really as it was given to SWMBO who is known in French as Madame Galle.

I should have picked a car photo for a 1st attempt, there were an awful lot of points to plot, especially were the grass is visible through the leaves of the plant.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

heres a few of my old ones i did


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

heres another go, i found that the magnetic lasso was very helpful alot quicker thank the polygon, seems to work well if you have very clear cut lines.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I had a go at this today.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

It is addictive isn't it!

My brothers racing car;


















My old car;









My current car;


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Novice 1st attempt....my first play with PS*

Boss racing last year at Donnington...1st ever activity with PS....good fun!


----------



## WGG (Jun 25, 2007)

*Not a car!*

Thought I would try something different. Gannet on the Bass Rock.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

*How far can you stick your tounge out??*


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

WGG said:


> Thought I would try something different. Gannet on the Bass Rock.


thats not funny, he will get bullied for that! lol


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

For my mothers birthday Ive had a lot of old photos scanned onto disc and Ive been restoring them. I found one of me as a little girl and though it was perfect to apply this method....


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Those picture are really nice. I'm not a fan of selective colouring, it does work with cars as that is where you need to draw the viewers attention. However, the method described doesn't allow for a great conversion to b&w, that is the only thing that lacks with these pictures. The black and white element is dull and lacking in contrast.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that this technique is a bit old hat now so it needs something more than just a car against a desaturated background - PaulyG's Z4 is a good pic :thumb:

Here's a couple of mine (not suggesting that these are something different I should add  )









Simply desaturating the background doesn't work so well with a black car so I tried a variation on a theme


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

This is a 90% desaturated background


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Stunning photo there byngmeister!! :thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

lego_man said:


> Stunning photo there byngmeister!! :thumb:


Thanks.

I have a NSFW photo that I took today >> www.pixalo.com/gallery/data/1122/IMG_6255.jpg


----------



## FuZ530i (Feb 14, 2009)

Pauly_G said:


> Nice GT40.
> 
> Here are a few of my efforts, albeit not all car related.


That Z4 pic is lush mate. Really like it.


----------

